# Stable sense 3.5 Rom



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just wondering is there a good sense 3.5 Rom that works well ex. It's smooth, no lag, no major bugs etc?
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Infected rom Eternity is nice!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

BAMF SoaB

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Eternity Infected Rom #248 is pretty stable. Been using Eternity as my go to Sense Rom for awhile now.

SFK just released his Sense 4.0 themed Rom, can't remember if it's 3.5 based or just elements of 3.5. People seemed to like his 2.1 base with the 3.5 elements and 4.0 theme. Lastly there's the new CHP Frankenstein release that mixes AOSP, MIUI, and Sense elements (I want to try that one out but probably won't get to it till the weekend).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> BAMF SoaB
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Infected rom Eternity is nice!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree with the Eternity recommendation. It's smooth and it's still being tweaked unlike SoaB which hasn't been updated in months.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Liquids Vigor Sense, all though you may have to fish for a link.

edit: found link, enjoy: https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D213470_3232055_13599


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just flashed eternity last night but today I've been having some major problems with tethering..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> I agree with the Eternity recommendation. It's smooth and it's still being tweaked unlike SoaB which hasn't been updated in months.


SoaB is very solid and Eris has said he'll update it when there's something to update. It's not good for people who like to continuously update for the sake of updating, true.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Davoid (Jan 3, 2012)

karthikram93 said:


> I just flashed eternity last night but today I've been having some major problems with tethering..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


There is a thread in their forum that explains how to set up the tethering


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh sweet thanks a ton! This is so smooth its ridiculous lol tethering was one of the requirement too cuz I need it for work lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

